# SW Second Wave definitely in the Works. At Some Point



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi there. I have recently heard from a contact of mine who is often in Nottingham on staff meetings etc. I know he works for GW but I have never had any problems with his reports in the past so I trust him.

Onto the main body. He recently claimed that the new IA 11 will not feature Thunderwolf cavalry model releases since GW have said that FW are NOT ALLOWED to make Thunderwolf models since GW claim they will release them at a future date.

So the idea for the release is out there but as for dates. I got nothing.

Speculate!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

This pisses me off more than anything else. It means I have to wait even longer for them to get their head(s) out their ass and start fucking sculpting.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

If they know what's good for them they'll just buy the rights to the Maxmini wolves and be done with it :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll believe it when I see it. Considering DE and BA both got their 2nd waves within months, yet we wolf players are waiting the guts of two years, and still no rumours of any real substance. It's not a real big issue about the lack of TWs, because other companies have more than adequately filled the gap. To be honest, if FW bring out some decent SW models for IA11 I'll be happy enough.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't worry about waiting for too long. They still have to do a lot Marine release wave before the next non-Marine army.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Best part of 2 years?!?!?

You wolf players have barely had a year and a half. Not to mention that Tyranids were in a similar boat but now rumours of a second wave release for them is on the horizon so why not SW?


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

I am thinking that it will be a tiny pathetic second wave like the dark eldar with only a few metal blisters that was a bit of an after thought that just sort of clung on to the ork release it will probably get released it at all with a big first wave of something so most likely a big release for the other half of 2011 of the first half of 2012 as there is generally two big releases for both of the games and some years three but the second waves usually are released with something else unrelated and big or if there is not allot happening than all by its self and with a bit more kits and blisters.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Considering DE and BA both got their 2nd waves within months, yet we wolf players are waiting the guts of two years, and still no rumours of any real substance. It's not a real big issue about the lack of TWs, because other companies have more than adequately filled the gap. To be honest, if FW bring out some decent SW models for IA11 I'll be happy enough.


Aw, boohoohoo! Stop moaning, you've only been waiting two years! Chaos Marine players have had one new model since the codex came out and that was something we had to share with three other armies. Even the codex only saw a few new models come out (Huron, the spawn and possessed) whilst a lot of other models are getting too old to be comfortable for newer players (Chaos Dreads in particular). So two years isn't exactly a long time to wait, is it?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> Aw, boohoohoo! Stop moaning, you've only been waiting two years! Chaos Marine players have had one new model since the codex came out and that was something we had to share with three other armies. Even the codex only saw a few new models come out (Huron, the spawn and possessed) whilst a lot of other models are getting too old to be comfortable for newer players (Chaos Dreads in particular). So two years isn't exactly a long time to wait, is it?


I second that. The cult troops in particular are cringe-worthy and don't get me started on the oblits.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Considering DE and BA both got their 2nd waves within months, yet we wolf players are waiting the guts of two years, and still no rumours of any real substance. It's not a real big issue about the lack of TWs, because other companies have more than adequately filled the gap. To be honest, if FW bring out some decent SW models for IA11 I'll be happy enough.


Daemons players still awaiting Plastic Horrors and Plaguebearers.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I want god damn plastic aspect warriors. Having practically 70% of the Eldar range made of pewter is not even a joke. 2 years is a long time my ass!


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

About Thunderwolf cavalry, I take these, and I'm pretty satisfied... 
http://shop.ebay.it/bitspudlo_com/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Daemons have got plastic horrors.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I want god damn plastic aspect warriors. Having practically 70% of the Eldar range made of pewter is not even a joke. 2 years is a long time my ass!


The fact that you have been waiting for more than two years for plastic versions of models you already have does not make waiting for two years for models we don't have any less annoying.


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

Honestly, I wouldn't be too upset about the SW second wave if it wasn't for things such as the DE (albeit small) second wave already, and the crap metal Bjorn, the Fell-Handed release that came out of nowhere.

If they wanted to throw in a new SW model for no reason, it should have been the TW cav. The metal Bjorn models is so close asthetically to the standard dread anyway that it's a joke. I could buy a plastic dread and convert it cheaper than it would be to buy the metal model. It was like a slap in the face from GW.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

HiveMinder said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't be too upset about the SW second wave if it wasn't for things such as the DE (albeit small) second wave already, and the crap metal Bjorn, the Fell-Handed release that came out of nowhere.
> 
> If they wanted to throw in a new SW model for no reason, it should have been the TW cav. The metal Bjorn models is so close asthetically to the standard dread anyway that it's a joke. I could buy a plastic dread and convert it cheaper than it would be to buy the metal model. It was like a slap in the face from GW.


That's the original Bjorn model that's been around almost as long as the Space Wolves; they just released it along with the classic PA versions of Calgar and Njal.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Considering DE and BA both got their 2nd waves within months, yet we wolf players are waiting the guts of two years, and still no rumours of any real substance. It's not a real big issue about the lack of TWs, because other companies have more than adequately filled the gap. To be honest, if FW bring out some decent SW models for IA11 I'll be happy enough.


EXACTLY

and it's not like DE players waited 12-13 years for a single new model now is it.

...:biggrin:


----------



## Arbalann (Oct 7, 2010)

Don't lie. Dark Eldar players only had to wait 8 years.

Edit: Nvm, I guess the original release was 12-13 years ago. We only got the codex "update" 8 years ago.


----------



## jimbo1701 (Apr 5, 2009)

Apart from thunderwolves, what else would be needed in a second wave? Generic wolf priest? New Ragnar?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

jimbo1701 said:


> Apart from thunderwolves, what else would be needed in a second wave? Generic wolf priest? New Ragnar?


New models for Ragnar, Bjorn, PA Njal, Logan, Ulrik. All of those bar Logan are form the early 90s. Logan is just late 90s.

Fenrisian Wolves would be neat so one actually can make cyberwolves for real. A new Iron Priest/Wolf Priest/Rune Priest kit would be ok too.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking at how they are releasing models at the moment, I imagine they will only release new models of codex entries with no models


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> New models for Ragnar, Bjorn, PA Njal, Logan, Ulrik. All of those bar Logan are form the early 90s. Logan is just late 90s.
> 
> Fenrisian Wolves would be neat so one actually can make cyberwolves for real. A new Iron Priest/Wolf Priest/Rune Priest kit would be ok too.


All the characters would be wicked easy to convert with the huge flexibility of the space wolf and generic marines kits. The only models SW really need are thunderwolf and fenresian wolves, every thing else they already have or can very easily convert.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Widowmaker666 said:


> All the characters would be wicked easy to convert with the huge flexibility of the space wolf and generic marines kits. The only models SW really need are thunderwolf and fenresian wolves, every thing else they already have or can very easily convert.


Yeah, look at the awesome conversions of Ragnar using Gabriel Seth (my own included...yes, it is AWESOME, even if I do say so), we don't need a new model, just some creativity, which is what the hobby is all about. 

Thunderwolves are different as there's nothing GW-wise that we could convert without a lot of green stuff.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

For those who are saying it's easy to make conversions for IC or HQ units from whats available (Bjorn being the exception). Would you mind posting your conversion pictures (in a viewable format) in this thread. Then we can decide if it's that easy from the standard of conversions presented. No green stuff ones please as we are not all green stuff gods. From the ones I have seen so far the only real good ones I have seen to date are featured in the blogspot link below and even then I am sure some of those guys wished they had access to some more SW themed/more unique bits for the SW Commander types and some of these have even had some Green stuff work done to them.

In truth I think the SW's could do with some sort of plastic HQ pack that allowed you to make key characters from the bits or new metal versions of the characters mentioned. The reason I would plonk for the plastic HQ pack is would allow for much more diversity which is a SW's theme after all.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The fact that something can be easily converted is irrelevant. The fact is that you NEED to convert one using a kitbash is the problem. All the IC, apart from Njal in terminator armor, need a new model or a plastic kit. If they are in the codex they should have an up to date model or kit to represent them.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Heres my conversion for Bjorn the Fell Handed.

View attachment 11865


View attachment 11866


View attachment 11867


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

I did say all apart from Bjorn :biggrin:

It's a cool conversion but not really Bjorn. Lose the Termie SS on the legs, swap the claws out for the Furioso claws (the blood drops shave off easily to the point you wouldn't know they were there) and with a bit of dabbling you can get a wolf pelt attached. The shin guards from the Furioso could also add a nice bit of variation from whats currently available.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> The fact that something can be easily converted is irrelevant. The fact is that you NEED to convert one using a kitbash is the problem. All the IC, apart from Njal in terminator armor, need a new model or a plastic kit. If they are in the codex they should have an up to date model or kit to represent them.


Spot on Ahab!

I wouldn't deny any army their day when it comes but when you consider the DE & BA got 6&5 plastic kits respectively and the SW's only got 2 and naff all else really, it grates, especially the TWC as GW said they would fill all codex slots. The HQ kit is really something I think would be a much better alternative to some new metal Uniques as there would be much more creativity/diversity available. In truth I cannot see any reason why GW doesn't replace all army HQ units with plastic kits over time as they would have many benefits.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Ulrik is one of the worst models i have ever seen, followed closely by the smiling ragnar blackmane. just give us a priest/wolf lord kit, another bitz pack with heads and bitz to create ragnar ulrik etc and a 3 pack of thunderwolves and i will be happy.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

though Id love to see EVERY unit / IC in EVERY book get a model, lets face it, its NOT GOING TO HAPPEN, Fenrisian wolves need a unique model to them, and Thunder wolves are needed, other then that the SW are fine for units. Ragnar needs a new model and we need a generic Wolf Priest.

I do not expect to see a blister for EVERY IC in EVERY book, its just not plausable. In example, I dont expect to see any more DE IC blisters with the exception of a Vect model possibly with his dias.

Now the reason that the wolves didnt get a massive amount of kits though when they got released is simple: they got a single kit that holds pratically everything needed to build... 90% of their models. which would be the power armor kit


----------



## ANARCHY (Mar 15, 2009)

Stop complaining...
Whatever we say won't matter much to them anyway.
Besides, more stuff will come.
At least SW and BA will get some extra stuff, eventually.
My GK's probably won't get any new additions, since all the other stuff is basically found at FW, which is cool, but could be cheaper.
Especially since GK's have some different vehicle options, such as the incinerators/psycannons etc. A vehicle upgrade sprue would therefore be very nice, but is very unlikely to say the least.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats all well and fine but the way i see it is if GW can re-model Blood Crusherers from a single metal box set to a plastic box set of 3 models then they should have no problem makeing a box set of 3 plastic Thunder Wolves.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

> Now the reason that the wolves didnt get a massive amount of kits though when they got released is simple: they got a single kit that holds pratically everything needed to build... 90% of their models. which would be the power armor kit.


Thats the whole point. The 10% not covered is the commander/HQ types hence why a plastic HQ kit would be good or replacemnts of the old metal IC's. In comparison it would be like telling you to make your Lelith and Succubus models from the Wyches pack as the same argument could stand. O and your Kabalite warriors will suffice for converting to other IC's. Would you be happy?



> My GK's probably won't get any new additions, since all the other stuff is basically found at FW, which is cool, but could be cheaper.
> Especially since GK's have some different vehicle options, such as the incinerators/psycannons etc. A vehicle upgrade sprue would therefore be very nice, but is very unlikely to say the least.


Infairness the GK's saw more new product than the SW's getting 4 plastic kits and the BA's got 5. Same argument stands. How would you feel if they just produced the 2 main plastic boxes and then said crack on converting them to your IC's and HQ types. Not ideal.

As I mentioned before. I have no issue with other armies getting their day and the product support due. It just seems like the SW's got there day and the sun set PDQ.




> Thats all well and fine but the way i see it is if GW can re-model Blood Crusherers from a single meta box set to a plastic box set of 3 models then they should have no problem makeing a box set of 3 plastic Thunder Wolves.


Absolutely.

The other annoying thing is there isn't even the slightest hint that TWC are in the works.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Chimera, outside of the models made now (urien, Lilith, and our archon) I did in no way expect any new HQ blisters outside of new haemonculi. the succubus will probably be used in like 3 armies. Baron is made from Hellions, Drazhar has an old model, Lady malys has no model currently and probably never will, Duke is made from Kalabite warriors, Vect is possibly getting a new model as I was talking about before, the decapitator has no model and mandrakes are metal so I doubt anyone will even convert him, let alone field him since he has no model.

Remember: DE have 8 ICs, half of them wont probably ever have a model (Lady Malys, the decapitator, the duke, and baron) Vect might get a new model, Drazhar most likely wont and we will be stuck with his old model, and they redid Lilith and Urien.

The big thing is: how many units can you NOT field without heavy converting for SW. 2, thunderwolf cav, and a wolf Priest (since I wont count Ulrik as a wolf priest model). you can argue fenrisian wolves or Bjorn aswell, but for wolves, goblin rider mounts work, WoC hounds work, hell VC hounds work too, and thats with 0 converting and Bjorn, being a Dreadnought, can be proxied very VERY easily with any dread put on the field.

for the DE, we still got half our ICs which will probably never see the light of day, but im fine with that, the Chronos, both Jets, Wracks, Grotesques, the venom, scourge. 

should SW get a 'second wave' no, since that would assume taking up another armies release chance. should SW get Twolf cav, a new Ragnar, and a wolf priest in a small release, along side another army, like the DE just got BM and the succubi? yes.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Khainite, you wouldn't really have a need to moan. The DE just got 6 plastic kits, 2 metal Elite troop types and 2 or 3 IC from memory.

I cannot believe you suggest we use the mounts you suggest as TWC. They would look completely naff. As I mentioned earlier Bjorn is the only one thats easily kit bashed so nothing new there. There are 5 torsos and legs in the box plus the 5 torsos on the bitz sprue. What is there to make an IC stand out from the rank and file as you will already have used the torsos 3 times in an average SW's army. Same goes for most of the weaponary if your keeping it wolfy. 

It's a bit hypocritical to say we have had enough when DE players are already saying they want more (see DE second wave thread) yourself having the wishlist below. Maybe it's your second wave a SW's second wave would put back and thats why your not so keen. Sorry the SW's release was pretty lame compared to what the BA, DE got and the GK's are just about to get. Once again I am not against others getting a good product release supporting a new codex but don't berate SW's fans for wanting just a couple more kits to fill there codex/product line out properly.



> GW did, kind of, KoC. though Im glad that they didnt put the DE on the backburner for the rest of the models.
> 
> also: wytch and warrior elite units are just the normal units, so they definitly will NOT release new models for them. Scourge, the Jet kit, wracks and grotesques are what NEED models, new haemonculi models and a new talos would be nice, along with a vect release


SW's were put on the backburner.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I said Fenrisian wolves, not thunderwolves. IE: packs of fenrisian wolves that are a fast attack choice can be proxied by Goblin rider wolf mounts, and WoC or VC dire wolves.

the point is: SWs have EVERYTHING in their codex except a non IC wolf priest, and Thunderwolf Cav that they have access to. The IC models might not be the best, but there are 6 SW ICs, Bjorn, who is easily converted and does not have a model of his own to buy, ALL OF THE OTHERS, despite some models being horrable, ALL HAVE MODELS, njal, Canis, Logan, Ulrik, and Ragnar.

Name something you do NOT have a model for through the small effort GW put into the SW release, that is NOT TWC, or a Generic Wolf priest. As i said, the 'fenrisian wolves' unit is already accounted for seeing as how theres 2 box kits you can buy now that are very easily wolves (chaos hounds - horns and a tiny tiny bit of greenstuff if you take the horns away, if not theres nothing saying fenrisian wolves dont have horns in some way shape or form. Or buy goblin riders and just dont put the goblins on since the wolves dont even have anything in the form of a saddle modeled on them ) you cant name a single model you do NOT already have a model for outside of those. yes the old molds suck, but they are still models nonetheless.

As I said before: DE are still MISSING A CHUNK OF THEIR ARMY, that is why the DE second wave is coming. the SW are missing 1 over priced niche unit, models for wolves which are extremely easy to have models for, from the GW line, that they almost dont even show up on the radar in terms of making a model. and an HQ which for some stupid reason does not have a model thats not an IC.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

How did this thread degenerate into one telling SW players to shut up moaning? Anyone who says we shouldn't get anything else because the two (Yes, just two) plastic kits we got have everything needed to makes is talking pure shit. When you compare the SW release to any other in recent times it's pathetic. 2 kits, two IC models, (Njal and Lukas) and a ridiculously expensive fast attack model. 

The closest thing to a 2nd wave is the rerelease of two models that are nearly 20 years old. If anyone out there thinks that should be enough for a very popular army, they're talking pure shite.



KhainiteAssassin said:


> As I said before: DE are still MISSING A CHUNK OF THEIR ARMY, that is why the DE second wave is coming. the SW are missing 1 over priced niche unit, models for wolves which are extremely easy to have models for, from the GW line, that they almost dont even show up on the radar in terms of making a model. .


Fuck that. Within months of the DE codex you have 6 plastic kits, 5 IC models, two metal elite sets, and various beasts. Shut up, you're talking pure bollocks.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear where your coming from Khanite and my apologies for getting the wolf thing mixed up.

The problem is using the bits provided to kit bash (exclude any nilla stuff for now) means you will have an IC looking not much different from the rest of the models (and the nilla stuff can't do much to help at the moment). SW IC/HQ units should stand out well above their SW brothers and the current kits cannot provide this.

Naming bits that I would like. 
A very credible Rune priest head, you know, loads of locks and beard.
A long chainsword like Ragnars Krakentooth frost blade.
Some standout shoulder guards.
A Wolf Helm of Russ.
A Wolf Crozium.
A good rune staff.
Some wolfy variant power weopons for the TDA.
A wolfy set of TDA runic armour.
Some viking'esque round SS for TDA & PA.
A variant wolf pelt.
A more blinged pelt for the legs of a RP.
A wolfy double headed axe for TDA & PA.
A more stand out WP Torso.
Some more wolf blinged out legs and Torso's for IC types.
Some more hero type heads.
A variant WP head.

A HQ kit could pretty much fill out all requirements in one swope. I could probably think of more bits if I spent more time.

At the end of the day I know we are not going to see eye to eye on this. It would be like me posting on the DE 2nd wave thread and saying they have had enough. Pointless really and serves no real purpose apart from to annoy DE fans.

The fact remains that I belive SW fans feel not only annoyed that TWC don't yet seem to be in the works but we received little in comparison to what the 3 following new Codices got. Allow us to indulge ourselves a little bit.



> Fuck that. Within months of the DE codex you have 6 plastic kits, 5 IC models, two metal elite sets, and various beasts. Shut up, you're talking pure bollox.


Thinking about this a bit more emotionally. I totally agree with Khorne's Fist :biggrin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> How did this thread degenerate into one telling SW players to shut up moaning? Anyone who says we shouldn't get anything else because the two (Yes, just two) plastic kits we got have everything needed to makes is talking pure shit. When you compare the SW release to any other in recent times it's pathetic. 2 kits, two IC models, (Njal and Lukas) and a ridiculously expensive fast attack model.
> 
> The closest thing to a 2nd wave is the rerelease of two models that are nearly 20 years old. If anyone out there thinks that should be enough for a very popular army, they're talking pure shite.
> 
> ...


so a generic army of space marines is deserving to get update models over an army missing units completely? as Ive said before, the SW should get the models they NEED, which would be TWC models, and a generic Wolf priest, but its NOT in any way, shape, or form, enough to warrent a 'second wave' but something more akin to the beast master and succubi release. Its fanboi's moaning that the DE are getting their necessary models, IE models they DO NOT HAVE CURRENTLY, before they get better looking models then the stuff they currently have thats the issue here. SW players should feel blessed that they have easy access to ALL THEIR SPECIAL CHARACTERS even if they are shitty models. the chances of the DE getting all their SCs is 0, the chances of DE getting a new Vect is only 30% if we get any more of our SCs.

You fanbois are the ones who should quiet down and take a look at bigger pictures sometimes. you would be amazed at what you can learn by doing so.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry Khainite you are just talking pure bollox now. Go back and play on your DE thread now like a good boy.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Chimaera said:


> Sorry Khainite you are just talking pure bollox now. Go back and play on your DE thread now like a good boy.


Seconded. :goodpost:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Dark Eldar have been neglected for years, and they are finally getting some much needed work done for them. Space Wolves have many choices to take with them but, I am honestly shocked that GW has dropped the ball for the Fenrisian Wolves and the Thunder Wolf Calvary. I do not even play Wolves but would like to see them get models. My Blood Angels got a second release already, but that I think was because the Storm Raven was for sure going to be in the GK codex. 

You can't just release one model for a second wave so they took the rather smart approach and got rid of the metal Furioso (which oddly enough has Space Wolves printed on it ... I swear to God it really does) and make one kit that allows you to build the Furioso what ever way you need. I honestly think that we only got the second release for the Blood Angels because the GK were going to need the Storm Raven.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Chimaera said:


> Thanks for your PM & -rep SoM. Am I bothered? No rep is only for the vain. Get a life you apple polisher.


By bringing that into the open you obviously ARE bothered.... In any case, as someone who has tried out both armies, Dark Eldar really do need quite a lot of models to fill out choices they lack. Hell they don't even have a metal blister for wracks which is currently preventing one of my friends from building his army. 

I will agree that SW do need a TWC model, but really that's it. I agree with everything that has been said concerning the SW plastic kit and conversions so I won't elaborate on that. If TWC were released in the same way as the Succubus then all would be well. SW certainly do not require an entire second wave that could be occupied by a different codex release or second wave cough *TYRANIDS* cough. In addition, there will NEVER be a multi-part plastic kit for just SW independent characters / wolf priests / whatever no matter how much people talk about it.

Also, concerning the fenrisian wolves, there are plenty of models to be used. I personally used these to great effect. 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440082a&prodId=prod1290040



OIIIIIIO said:


> Dark Eldar have been neglected for years, and they are finally getting some much needed work done for them. Space Wolves have many choices to take with them but, I am honestly shocked that GW has dropped the ball for the Fenrisian Wolves and the Thunder Wolf Calvary. I do not even play Wolves but would like to see them get models. My Blood Angels got a second release already, but that I think was because the Storm Raven was for sure going to be in the GK codex.


Agree with everything except for the fenrisian wolves part as stated above.

Now please let's all just chill out. Discussion is great. Arguing over things that will likely never come to pass is just silly.


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I myself would deffinantly like to see TWC released as well.

A HQ kit would be really cool as well especially seeing as you can field up to 4 HQ's if you wanted to and in reality you almost need an HQ kit since SW's in general like to be unique in their apperances.

As for Fenrisian Wolves I guess you could "proxy" them from other kits but it would be nice to get some SW based models even if in blisters or better yet add them to the already mentioned HQ kit.

As for being released as a second wave I couldn't care less just release the damn models and be done with it.

An upgrade kit would be useful as well just to add more wolfy goodness to your vehicles and what not.

Anyways my 2 bits.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm just going convert some Fenrisian Wolves from the Chaos Hounds box because they look more like a Fenrisian Wolf than those old panzy ass Fantasy wolves.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

sorry if l offend you SW player's but you really don't need a 2nd wave.

Yes l can understand why you want some extra kits and missing units. But there are some other armies who need it a lot more then SW, and l am not just taking about 40K players.

l know it's a pain to convert units but it can be done case and point most Fantasy armies.

With my WoC of example. 
1. out of the 9 SC they have only 4 have models of them.
2. some units don't have any models at all and you have to make up yourself 
3. some units can have weapons that don't come in any of the box kits. Like halberds with chaos warriors

Now would it be nice if GW fix all this yes but l can't see that happing any time soon.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Chimaera said:


> Thanks for your PM & -rep SoM. Am I bothered? No rep is only for the vain. Get a life you apple polisher.


Id have to agree with you whole heartedly Chimaera, he did it to me too. Saying I was name calling and having a dismissive attitude, even though none of my posts have truly dismissed anything you guys said, just pointed out the flaw in the reasoning of a 'second wave' even if I do feel, having wolves myself, that the 2 models we need, IE wolf priest and TWC, should get a release akin to the succubi release.

cant say I didnt 'name call' if you want to put fanboi as a bad name to call people.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Woah! Serious bad things going on here. 

Firstly to say there is not even a hint that TWC are in the works. Did you not read my first post. FW wanted to do them for IA11 but were told by GW they could not because THEY ARE working on them. They are on the way at some point.

Secondly bad language and being stupid is not tolerated on my threads. I will be dispensing -rep which I RARELY do.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Secondly bad language and being stupid is not tolerated on my threads. I will be dispensing -rep which I RARELY do.


scold them like the dogs they are (pun intended) !!

GW have on several occasions said they would release models for everything but its never going to be over night, loads of things i never thought would see the light of day are now kits, Night spinner wasnt even in the codex and its got a model and eldar sell like doses of hep C, so anything in any codex is fair game to get a model, but like everything GW is a business so alot of kits will need GW to have some good sales of other stuff to reinvest in the less popular models.Its likely things like thunder wolves will arrive when GW has a gap they need to fill or they need to boost sales of wolves, the only reason we got the last batch of blood angels was because they tie in the the grey knights.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> How did this thread degenerate into one telling SW players to shut up moaning?
> The closest thing to a 2nd wave is the rerelease of two models that are nearly 20 years old. If anyone out there thinks that should be enough for a very popular army, they're talking pure shite.
> 
> 
> ...





Chimaera said:


> Sorry Khainite you are just talking pure bollox now. Go back and play on your DE thread now like a good boy.


Ill third this. Go Dork somewhere else.
Its about time Dork Eldar players stop whining about every damn thing that aint a DE release.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Ill third this. Go Dork somewhere else.
> Its about time Dork Eldar players stop whining about every damn thing that aint a DE release.


he was telling me the other day that there was no point GW putting out a trueborn kit for DE because DE players wouldnt buy it, he even made a poll to prove it,it failed but it was a good effort.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

> By bringing that into the open you obviously ARE bothered....


Actually I really wasn't bothered about the REP but you must know me better than me. As for the rest of your post.... yeah well...... meh.



> Yes l can understand why you want some extra kits and missing units. But there are some other armies who need it a lot more then SW, and l am not just taking about 40K players.
> 
> l know it's a pain to convert units but it can be done case and point most Fantasy armies


Not really catching the point here and that is every codex from SW was lavisehed a lot more generously. Like I said. I haven't got a problem with other armies getting their day but the SW's one was bit of a damp squib. We all know you can convert and do to the best of our ability I am sure. It's still not the point though.



> Id have to agree with you whole heartedly Chimaera, he did it to me too. Saying I was name calling and having a dismissive attitude, even though none of my posts have truly dismissed anything you guys said, just pointed out the flaw in the reasoning of a 'second wave' even if I do feel, having wolves myself, that the 2 models we need, IE wolf priest and TWC, should get a release akin to the succubi release.
> 
> cant say I didnt 'name call' if you want to put fanboi as a bad name to call people.


Khanite I haven't got a problem with you an argument/tiff is what it is and most people can make after one. What I can't stand is some anonymous sniper sticking their nose in or flinging out negative rep and some smarmy comment like there your dad. Yeah it was the fanbois bit that lit the touch paper. It's all cool there is no hate for you here.



> Woah! Serious bad things going on here.
> 
> Firstly to say there is not even a hint that TWC are in the works. Did you not read my first post. FW wanted to do them for IA11 but were told by GW they could not because THEY ARE working on them. They are on the way at some point.
> 
> Secondly bad language and being stupid is not tolerated on my threads. I will be dispensing -rep which I RARELY do.


Well stephen what can I say apart from I now have the same distain for you as I do for Son of mortarion. Lets have it straight here. You posted a thread that offered no value, contained no substance, could really only lead one way and all your insight was already covered in a long running thread in the rumour queries section by Mcmuffin, which if you had of bothered reading you wouldn't have bothered making this thread. I have to admit I didn't want to get involved in it for just these reasons and really I can only assume this thread was some sort of troll bait. Maybe I will hand out some neg rep of my own just because of this fact. Then again I am not an A hole, not that I am calling you one  

Finishing on a more positive note.



> You can't just release one model for a second wave so they took the rather smart approach and got rid of the metal Furioso (which oddly enough has Space Wolves printed on it ... I swear to God it really does)


Thats interesting. Where abouts does it have SW's printed on it?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the old metal one did if i remember correctly because it used the mold from the super old Bjorn metal model. I could be completely wrong though so take my words here with a grain of salt

and and for the record, and as I have stated a few times, I do play SW too, or I wouldnt have poped my nose in the thread in the first place.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

> the old metal one did if i remember correctly because it used the mold from the super old Bjorn metal model. I could be completely wrong though so take my words here with a grain of salt


First time i have heard of it but makes sense.



> and and for the record, and as I have stated a few times, I do play SW too, or I wouldnt have poped my nose in the thread in the first place.


Don't get all shirty now Brother. Your either with us or against us there is no inbetween :grin: I did work this out from your link.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well I paint my DE better (they suit my painting style more then space marines) and I like the DE fluff better, so if I have to choose sides, Id choose them. lmao. 

but lets get back to the topic at hand before this thread gets too far derailed into a debate about arguements, shall we?


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Being a SW player, I would love to see some new SC minis, hell, GW gave us a shiny model for Lukas, but sadly no Arjac Rockfist. Peoples also saying that we got 2 kits that make most of our choices, but remember We also have to but Dev box to make LFs, so theres 40+ notes for 6 men. We have to buy scout box to make proper scout minis, so 35+ for 5. People will say but just use devs/ scouts and be done, but no SW player should want to stick wi generic marine sets wi a few wolfy bits stuck on. I also play DE, even had 1000pts from the 1st pamphlet, sorry codex. Its posible to make Trueborn from spares, mine are made from Kabalites, wyches and Hellion parts, i even used crew parts from Raiders. Thats whats grand about our hobby, with a little bit of thought and imagination you can make those elusive units from parts of other kits, then feel satisfied that GW havnae ripped you off cos your 5 plastics just cost you 25 quid. Enjoy the freedom that the interchangable plastics give us. By the by, I would buy the FW SW Dread and make that Bjorn. A few quid more expensive than the metal one, but far better than a wolfy bits stuck plastic. Cheers for listening.:grin:


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

ANARCHY said:


> Especially since GK's have some different vehicle options, such as the incinerators/psycannons etc. A vehicle upgrade sprue would therefore be very nice, but is very unlikely to say the least.


no psycannons in the GK codex sadly still only in IA which is due to be updated in the next few weeks


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Chimaera said:


> Not really catching the point here and that is every codex from SW was lavisehed a lot more generously. Like I said. I haven't got a problem with other armies getting their day but the SW's one was bit of a damp squib. We all know you can convert and do to the best of our ability I am sure. It's still not the point though.


Well l am not a SW player so l can't speak about there past books. But l do have WH, DA, GK and BT. I thought that the SW got about the same if not more then DA or BT, the only SM army l have seen get a lot of different models BA. 

@Firewolf l feel your pain for my 90+ chaos warriors l had to buy empire halberds for each of them because the boxs doesn't come with the weapons .


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

this thread should be renamed "my GW sob stories". this is a space wolf thread, so why dark eldar are actually mentioned in more posts than SW are is beyond me. Wah wah im a DE player, i have had my moment, but now i am going to keep whinging anyway. SW got less kits than any other army, that is the point being made here and no one here has said DE shouldnt have been updated, because they needed it, so can we please return to wolfiness here  
Like i said, an SW upgrade pack, TWC maybe fenrisian wolves and some IC resculpts would be nice. I would have liked to see a specific MOTW model as well, but a Priest pack would do nicely instead


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

someone mentioned Dark eldar getting more then SW and was offended by it, so Dark eldar players had to defend it muffin.

I sit on the fence between the 2 armies, both being armies I play, I hope the TWC get some good models, not rat face dogs (canis model) if they ever get models.

and for the record: theres no DE whining in this thread, theres a bunch of sad puppies who are bitching about DE getting more models then the wolves though, or complaining that they only got 2 kits rather then 5 or 6 or 7 like other armies, even though with the simple 2 kits, they have more then enough materials to make almost all of their non vehicle models, being SM and sharing the same vehicles as almost ALL the other SMs. 

but ill repeat my original statement on the main topic: I DO think the SW are deserving of finishing off their roster with some genuine TWC models aslong as they are well designed. I do think they could use Fenrisian wolves too. I do NOT think that getting 2 kits would warrent a 'second wave', but more along the lines of a release like the DE just got of the succubi and Beastmasters, IE: being released alongside another army as a suppliment. 

WILL we ever see these models for SW? I dont know, the longer GW takes to release them, the less I feel we will see them as more people will convert them and not bother with GWs models when they get released.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Why are people bringing up DE? The fact that DE still require models doesn't matter. We are missing several model kits, 2-4, that wolf players are getting tired of waiting for after around 2 years. Is that as long as DE or is the problem as large? No, they have been waiting for a considerably longer time period and require just as many if not more model kits to complete the range, but does that change the fact that wolf players are annoyed that one of the most effective rules set in the book does not have a proper model to represent it? Like fuck it does. 

I doubt anyone would really believe that DE don't desperately need more models? No, I don't think that is the case. However, that doesn't stop us from being pissed off by the lack of models.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Gen, SW are missing 3 models from the whole dex (not counting Bjorn, because he doesnt need a special model, hes a freakin Dreadnought), if you dont want to play old school SW player and use the SC Ulrik as a normal wolf priest. thats Fenrisian Wolves and TWC. No one here is denying that the lack of TWC or a generic wolf priest model wouldnt be nice to get.

I wish people would stop bringing the DE back up and make me Defend them again and again too.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Still would be 3 kits; a kit for their HQ units, Fen wolves, and TWC. But yes, you are right, DE still need more. Also, I totally agree; lets stop bringing up DE in this people, please?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Id have to correct you again there Gen, there wouldnt be an HQ kit for SW I dont think, since GW is fairly adamant for SW players to use the kits. though I do think they are meant to use the kits in conjunction with other sets, so buying the SM HQ, a SM box and the SW PA box, would still net you 20 marines and a commander, kind of idea.

edit: ontop of that, the fact that, though some of the models are disgusting, the SW are only missing Bjorn in their SCs. and Ulrik may aswell be a 'generic wolf priest' model then count ulrik as missing too, because, well, thats what everyone does pretty much.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Id have to correct you again there Gen, there wouldnt be an HQ kit for SW I dont think, since GW is fairly adamant for SW players to use the kits. though I do think they are meant to use the kits in conjunction with other sets, so buying the SM HQ, a SM box and the SW PA box, would still net you 20 marines and a commander, kind of idea.


My post pertained to what Wolves need, or want, not what we are going to get. I very much doubt we would ever get any HQ kits, at least not during this edition, but they almost need one in my a very much skewed opinion.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> SW got less kits than any other army.


well believe it or not BT and DA have less, we don't even have are own area in games workshop store we fall under SM. 

also most people seem to want TWC and an upgrade kit for there HQ. Can't they just release those two kits and not call it a second wave?


----------

